# Painting in basement, now in Minnesota!



## Sarabnew (Jan 12, 2022)

We have a basement room under our 2-stall garage. In an adjoining room is the furnace and water heater. 

I would like to spray paint some wall shelves, basically 36 inches long 3 inches tall.

I can shut the door to the furnace and water heater room, but how concerned should I be about ventilation? I cannot open windows down there as it is below 30° outside. Since it is a small project should I only worry about having a mask on? If you highly suggest ventilation what’s the best way?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What are we talking about? an airless? spray can? what? Some shelves, just brush and roll.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

This site is for contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

